# Squeeking issues



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

As of recent it seems like i have an issue with a squeeking sound coming from one of the wheels on my 05 gto. the sound is random and mostly occurs during normal driving. I can hear it with the windows down and seems to happen frequently, any ideas where to start?

Does not seem like worn brakes because it happens regardless of me applying brakes or stopping.

Possible wheel bearing? my speed doesn't seem to affect the sound at all.


Also generally when i start the car and shift from first to second under normal driving conditions the exhaust sounds like it is back firing or makes a pop noise as i shift, is this common or what do you think this could be. I am running aftermarket(see sig for info)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Could be dry ball joints or suspension bushings. Have you replaced any of your bushings with poly? Those are known to squeek.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Could be dry ball joints or suspension bushings. Have you replaced any of your bushings with poly? Those are known to squeek.


I got this car around july and haven't taken a peek, what are the common replacements that people are using. I know you say poly but who manufactures them?


----------

